# WaFull Farms



## muffntuf (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh My gosh WaFull Farm answered Chris' request for a pony to give to someone this morning! I think they should take him up on his offer of bringing some to NY to show on the show! Go WaFUll!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats what i get for sleeping in




. Very neat! How nice of them!


----------



## Karen S (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Day All,

Just got off the phone with Tracey Slagle, Christ Wait's daughter...it's true that her mom contacted GMA and they have been in contact with Chris. Tracey said her mothers phone has been ringing a bunch this morning.

Time will tell if they bring Paul and Chris to NY to present Chris Como with a "Pony". Congrats to the Wait's for helping to promote the American Shetland Pony.

Karen


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 28, 2008)

VERY cool!


----------

